# How to bloom Phrag.Schroederae



## tenman (Sep 2, 2019)

Lovely flowers, has bloomed for me a few times over the 20 years I've had it, but not for the last 5 or 6. I have heard others say it's a tough one to bloom. I would really like to see these marvelous flowers more often. Plants grow well and are robust, just don't bloom. I'd like to hear form others who ACTUALLY BLOOM THIS as to how they manage that feat. Here's a pic of a previous blooming.


----------



## troy (Sep 2, 2019)

Phrag schroderae...sedenii x caudatum. sedenii is longifolium x schlimii your phrag schroderae probably needs chilled nights 20 - 25 degrees difference than your days and a cool winter.....this would be true for 95% of phrags, why I can't grow them, dammit!!


----------



## abax (Sep 2, 2019)

My plant blooms on schedule every year and lowest temp. is 60F.
I give it exactly the same treatment as my other Phrags. with the
exception of the ones that need more water. It's in a slatted clay
pot with Orchiata and pumice, fertilized with K-Lite about every
ten days. Its never seemed to need special care and is a very
BIG plant.


----------



## mrhappyrotter (Sep 3, 2019)

I don't know how applicable this is to your circumstances, but one thing that _might_ help is to make sure to keep the plant underpotted. I find that the caudatum group (section Phragmipedium) species and hybrids bloom more reliably and are easier to grow when they are kept in smaller pots and allowed to get pot bound. While this doesn't always carry over to all intersectional hybrids, I would say that specifically my experience with intersectional hybrids involving caudatum (and similar species) and micropetalum (besseae, schlimii, etc) also tend to do better when grown pot bound.


----------



## abax (Sep 3, 2019)

Yep, what mrhappyrotter said. Mine's been pot bound for a very long
time and never fails to bloom. *wuh oh I may have jinxed it*


----------



## tenman (Sep 8, 2019)

troy said:


> Phrag schroderae...sedenii x caudatum. sedenii is longifolium x schlimii your phrag schroderae probably needs chilled nights 20 - 25 degrees difference than your days and a cool winter.....this would be true for 95% of phrags, why I can't grow them, dammit!!



And you ACTUALLY BLOOM this, qualifying you to answer my question addressed only to those who have? (I can and have done research myself)


----------



## troy (Sep 8, 2019)

I bloomed it last winter/spring, it died this summer in July, continuous days 90° and nights 75°..you seem so disturbed at what I said, if I offended you I'm sorry!!!


----------



## tenman (Sep 12, 2019)

troy said:


> I bloomed it last winter/spring, it died this summer in July, continuous days 90° and nights 75°..you seem so disturbed at what I said, if I offended you I'm sorry!!!


No, not offended. Just asked for advice ONLY from those who had ACTUALLY BLOOMED it. I have all the information available in print and online, just needed to know what the unwritten trick was to blooming it. From people who know, not regurgitation of information I already have, or theorization. I've done all that.


----------



## troy (Sep 12, 2019)

Well, I killed mine keeping it 90-94 days for 3 months, killed all my bessae and kovachii hybrids, for what it's worth that's my experience


----------



## FlaskandFlora (May 18, 2022)

A bit late to the thread, but if you’re still here…I’ve heard that some remakes of this cross are just really reluctant to bloom. I was given a 25 year old Phrag. Schroederae last summer that has never once bloomed. It’s previous owner runs one of the largest nurseries in the country, so I doubt it was grower skill preventing it from blooming. All I can tell you from my year of growing it is that mine detests tap water and grows foliage in pretty much any lighting conditions. I’m about to change the fertilizer to a summer mix (cal mag, fish emulsion, and a monthly dose of MSU) and will update in the fall if I get any results by then.


----------

